# Speisenkarte übersetzen



## Seehund (31. Januar 2003)

Hallo Boardies,

in kürze wird unser Restaurant in Echtbetrieb gehen. Da im angegliederten Yachthafen sehr viele Gäste aller Nationen verweilen, möchte ich möglichst unsere Speisenkarte in deren Landessprache vorlegen können.

Hierfür suche ich geeignete Übersetzer für folgende Sprachen: englisch
          holländisch
          französisch
          dänisch
          norwegisch
          schwedisch
Ist unter den Boardies, Gästen im Board jemand, der uns unsere Speisenkarte in die jeweilige Landessprache übersetzen kann? Oder weiß jemand wer so etwas ausführt?

Wir freuen uns über jede Hilfe 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Robert (31. Januar 2003)

Moin Seehund,

Ein Kumpel von mir ist Holländer - ich denk, der hilft uns bestimmt.
Bis wann solls denn fertig sein?

Robert


----------



## Seehund (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo Robert,

danke für Dein Angebot. Wann solldie Karte fertig sein? Möglichst bald, denn am 1. März planen wir die Eröffnung wenn bis dahin alles fertig ist.

Wenn es denn nun nicht anders sein soll, muß es halt später auch noch gehen. Bislang wurden hier keine Speisenkarten in fremden Sprachen ausgelegt.

Sollte mir dieses bis zur offiziellen Eröffnung gelingen, würde das für mich eine gute Presse geben und diese Art von Werbung kann ich gebrauchen.

Check das mal mit holländisch ab. Würde uns schon ein ganzes Stück weiter bringen.

Die Karte ist mit Microsoft Publisher erstellt und kann so per e-mail verschickt werden.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (1. Februar 2003)

Hallo Seehund,

ich kann einigermaßen Dänisch.Wenn du deine Speisekarte in digitaler Form hast, könnte ich mal sehen was ich für dich tun kann.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Allroundangler (1. Februar 2003)

Ich könnt mal meinen Englisch Leherer fragen ob er 
das übersetzen würde......
Ich kann dir ja am Montag bescheid geben ob er´s
übersetzt.


----------



## Locke (1. Februar 2003)

@Seehund

Zuerst finde ich das Klasse, das Du Deine Speisekarte in mehreren Sprachen anbieten willst, ich verstehe es bis heute nicht, das an die internationalen Gäste gedacht wird!??

Desweiteren folgender Tipp. Ich war letztes Jahr in Frankreich. Bekanntlich haben die sehr ausführlich und grosse Speisekarte. Meine Tante hatte ein dickes Buch über das französische Essen dabei, was ausführlich Gerichte bzw Zutaten und alles drumm und drann beinhaltete.
Vielleicht gibt es das auch in anderen Sprachen und hilft Dir weiter, wenn Du keinen findest, der es übersetzen kann!??

Ich kann gerne Nachfragen, welche ISBN-Nr es hat.

Mir fällt gerade ein. Mach doch mal einen schönen Restaurantbesuch bei Italienern, Spaniern, Chinesen, Portugiesen usw. Kann mir vorstellen, das die Dir auch behilflich sein könnten.

Gruss Locke


----------



## Seehund (1. Februar 2003)

@ Locke,

danke für den Tipp. Das mit den Wörterbüchern ist mir bekannt. Selber verfüge ich auch über gastronomische Übersetzungsbücher. Jedoch hat sich in der Praxis gezeigt, das man im zusammenhängenden Text manchmal einige andere Vokabeln wählen sollte. Als ich letztens in Spanien war, habe ich eine solche ins deutsche übersetzte Karte gelesen und mir kam das &quot;Schmunzeln&quot; bei einigen begriffen.

Sicher wusste ich was gemeint war, aber mir ist lieber die Karte würde von einem übersetzt, der die deutschen Küchenbegriffe versteht und diese in die jeweilige Landessprache umsetzt. Dieses ist nicht so ganz einfach.

Ich freue mich auch über die umfangreicht Hilfe die mir hier aus dem Board in dieser Sache zuteil wird. Danke nochmals an alle.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## alfnie (2. Februar 2003)

Moin Seehund,

Dänisch und Norwegisch kann ich regeln, kein Ding. Schick mal rüber. alfnie@frisurf.no

Für Schwedisch würde ich chippog anticken.

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Forellenfreund (2. Februar 2003)

Ich könnte zur Not auch nen Schweden auftreiben der das übersetzt. 
Aber wenn hier einer im Board ist ... ums so besser....

sonst muß ich mit meinem Schwedenkumpel bestimmt  #g  ....

Und er  #g  viel.....  

Nunja... was ich da noch zu sagen wollte da ich hier irgendwas von Wörterbüchern und so gehört habe.

Ihr kennt doch bestimmt auch alle diese lustigen Speisekarten auf MAllorca oder Ibiza die aufs Deutsche übersetzt worden sind.

Das kann manchmal recht lustig sein bis hin zu &quot;weniger verstehen als bei der spanischen Karte&quot;.

Will damit sagen das es wichtig ist jeweils einen &quot;Einheimischen&quot; zum Übersetzen zu haben.

Sonst macht das ganze einen etwas primitiven bzw. belustigenden Eindruck.

Und dieses Image möchte man als Gastronom bestimmt nicht inne haben.

Also ....

bevor etwas mit Wörterbuch übersetzt wird oder jemand da rangeht der eine Sprache &quot;ganz gut&quot; kann, würde ich lieber diese Sprache noch nicht vorhalten.


Gruß

Sven


----------



## Seehund (2. Februar 2003)

@ alle,

Bei so viel Hilfsbereitschaft in Sache Speisenkartenübersetzung bin ich einfach überwältigt. 

Allen, die ihre Hilfe zugesagt haben erstmal ein herzliches Danke! :m  :q 

Die Speisenkarten sind per e-mail an Euch abgeschickt. Jetzt freu ich mich schon auf das Ergebnis. Es wurden mir Übersetzungen in folgende Sprachen angeboten:
englisch
dänisch
norwegisch
schwedisch
finnisch
Bei soviel Unterstüzung für internationale Sprachen werde ich mich wohl noch hinsetzen und unsere Karte noch ins Plattdeutsche umschreiben.  ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Februar 2003)

Platt is gut :q  :q


----------



## Robert (2. Februar 2003)

Moin Seehund,

Hab jetzt endlich meinen holländischen Kumpel erreicht - geht klar.
Problem ist nur Publisher, da nicht vorhanden - kannst Du die Texte in Word abspeichern  ;+ 
Wenn ja - schicks mir zu, ich setz mich dann am nächsten Wochenende mit dem Käskopp  :q zusammen.

Servus,

Robert


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2003)

bin nächste woche (7) nicht &quot;aufe leine&quot;. die schwedische version kommt somit entweder bis freitag oder so um den sechzehnten rum. wahrscheinlich ist lezteres, werde mich aber trotzdem bemühen vorher klar zu werden! finnisch muss ich noch anfragen. chippog


----------



## Achim_68 (4. Februar 2003)

Wie wäre et denn mit Monnemer Platt???
Spass beiseite, ich könnte noch spanisch anbieten, meine Frau hat mal ne Zeit in Argentinien gelebt, ist aber wohl überflüssig, da nicht viel Spanier bei Euch rumschwirren, wie?!
Finde ich trotzdem toll, mit der internationalen Speisekarte! Klasse Idee!


----------



## chippog (4. Februar 2003)

die schwedische version wird wohl doch erst ab sechzehnten feber im handel sein, da mir der umfang des textes eine schnellere bearbeitung nicht erlaubt. mit dem finnischen teil könnte es auch hapern, da der finne momentan den a.... voll arbeit hat. na wenigstens kann er meinen schwedische übersetzung absegnen, da er seine kochausbildung in göteborg und damit natürlich auf schwedisch gemacht hat. chippog


----------



## Seehund (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo chippog

du wirst das schon richtig machen. Wenn es diesen Monat noch klappt, dann kommt es Zeitlich noch gut hin.

Gruß 

Bernd


----------



## Seehund (4. Februar 2003)

Hallo Achim,

danke für dein Angebot in Spanisch. Aber ich glaube auch das hierfür der Bedarf geringer sein wird. Sollte es sich anders herausstellen, werde ich auf dein Angebot gerne zurück kommen.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. Februar 2003)

Hallo Bernd,

muß doch noch mal die Bibliothek wegen der dänischen Version.
Denke aber, das ich dir Sonntag die ersten Teile &quot;rüberbeam&quot;

Grüße Stephan


----------



## alfnie (6. Februar 2003)

Moin Bernd,

den dänischen und den norwegischen Text hast Du 
demnächst in der Post. 


Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Hamsterson (7. Februar 2003)

Was ist mit Russisch? Die sind doch überall, die Russen. :q


----------



## Allroundangler (7. Februar 2003)

Sorry hab total vergessen meine Enlisch Lehrer zu fragen #t 
aber ich hab ne bessere Idee wir haben doch nen Briten hier
im Board...
Sprech ihn doch mal an ich glaub Graham hies er.....


----------



## Seehund (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo Allroundangler,

danke für deinen Tipp. Ich habe hier im Board so viel Hilfe bekommen dass alle Sprachen abgedeckt werden konnten.

Trotzdem nochmals danke für dein Enagement.

Die ersten Übersetzungen werden bald bei uns eintreffen.

Viele Grüsse aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## wodibo (7. Februar 2003)

Hallo Seewauzi,

hast du schon die französische Übersetzung? Ich wohne dicht an der Grenze und erledige das gerne für Dich :m


----------



## masch1 (7. Februar 2003)

Hi Seehund soll ichs ins Bayrische übersetzen :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Uli_Raser (7. Februar 2003)

Ne! Ne!

Die Bayern sollen Deutsch lernen. :m 
Uli


----------



## Seehund (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo Wodibo,

nein, eine franz. Übersetzung habe ich bislang noch nicht. Komischerweise halten sich hier die französichen Gäste auch zurück, dass liegt warscheinlich daran, das sie selber über viel bessere Segelreviere verfügen als wie sie in der deutschen Bucht/Ostsee bieten können. 

Bei bedarf komm ich gerne noch mal auf Dein Angebot zurück.

Danke.


----------



## Seehund (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo Masch I

auch Dir danke ich für Dein Angeobt. Bayern versucht zwar immer wieder ein Standbein hier an unsere Küste zu bekommen,
aber so richtig durchsetzen können sie sich dann doch nnicht. :q 

Ich denke für eine ins bayrisch übersetzte Speisenkarte haben wir keinen echten Bedarf sondern wäre lediglich als Gag zu sehen.

Dafür ist allerding der Aufwand, wenn man es vernünftig macht, zu groß und dieses möchte ich keinem Zumuten, wenn nicht ein echter Nutzen darin zu sehen ist.

Aber auch Dir ein herzliches Dankeschön für Dein Angebot.

Viele grüße aus Cuxhaven


Bernd


----------



## Hamsterson (8. Februar 2003)

@Seehund
Mein Angebot haste wohl übersehen?


----------



## Seehund (8. Februar 2003)

Hallo Hamsterson,

es tut mir leid, aber Dein Angebot habe ich wirklich übersehen. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung.

Ich denke aber auch hierfür wird sich die Nachfrage in Grenzen halten. Wie gesagt, sollte ich feststellen, das doch noch in der kommenden Saison hierfür bedarf besteht werdi ich gerne darauf zurück kommen. Ich danke Dir jedenfalls recht herzlich für dein Angebot.

Viele Grüße aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Seehund (14. Februar 2003)

hallo alfnie,

deine Übersetzung unserer Speisenkarte in &quot;norwegisch&quot; ist eingetroffen. 

Wir bedanken uns recht herzlich dafür. Ich hoffe ich kann auch alle norwegischen Schriftzeichen aus meinem Computer so herauskitzeln. 

Wenn noch jemand einen Tipp hat wie ich meine Kiste auf Norwegische Schriftzeichen entsprechend einstellen kann, bin ich für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Bis hierhin hat es schonmal toll geklappt.

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd u. Christa


----------



## hawk (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Seehund,

also die Tastaturbelegung auf Norwegisch umstellen ist - für meinen Geschmack - zu aufwendig, nur um die Speisekarte zu erstellen. 
In Microsoft Word findest Du unter &quot;Einfügen&quot; &quot;Symbol&quot; auch alle notwendigen skandinavischen Buchstaben. Wenn man mit Word arbeitet kann man den einzelnen Zeichen shortcuts, also Tastenkombinationen zuweisen und sie so relativ bequem ins Dokument einfügen. Ob das in Publisher genauso funktioniert kann ich nicht überprüfen, habe ich nicht installiert. Im Zweifel kannst Du Dir ja alle benötigten Sonderzeichen aus Word heraus einmal irgendwo ins Publisher-Dokument kopieren und sie dann von dort aus in den Text kopieren. Formatierbar sollten Sie in jedem Fall sein.

Gruß hawk


----------



## Mikesch (14. Februar 2003)

Hi Seehund,

hab&acute; gerade diesen Tread entdeckt.

Um nicht Verballhornungen und Fehler auf deine Speisekarte zu bekommen gibt es einige Tricks:

- Beim Übersetzen immer darauf achten, dass ein &quot;Muttersprachler&quot; übersetzt.
- Auftraggeber und Übersetzer müssen den gleichen Schriftfont am Computer benützen.
- Der Übersetzer muss die Küchenausdrücke (Gerichte) kennen und beherrschen.

Finde ich sehr gut, dass du in der gastronomischen Servicewüste Deutschland mit gutem Beispiel voran gehst und auch an die nicht deutschsprachigen Gäste denkst  :m  .

Ich wohne in einem Fremdenverkehrsgebiet und habe noch nie eine Speisekarte  in einer anderen Sprache entdeckt.
Arbeitstechnisch habe ich mit Übersetzungen zu tun.


----------



## Seehund (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo Mikesch,

t´ja das Problem mit der Übersetzung aus einer Speisenkarte nach dem Wörterbuch ist mir bekannt.

Ich glaube hier im Board geeignete Personen gefunden zu haben die diese Sache beherrschen. Dieses schließe ich jedenfalls aus den Rückfragen die bislang aufgetaucht sind.

Ein feedback werde ich von den Besuchern aus den jeweiligen Nationen im Sommer bekommen.

Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Seehund (14. Februar 2003)

Hallo hawk,

Danke für Deinen Hinweis. Habe die Sache ausprobiert. Sie klappt, ist dennoch mühseelig.

Werde meine Tastatur aber nicht umstellen, sondern in Kleinarbeit die entsprechenden Sonderzeichen in den Text kopieren. Außerdem übt dieses auch ungemein die Fingerfertigkeit auf dem Keyboard. :q 

Viele Grüße vom Seehund aus Cuxhaven.

Bernd


----------



## alfnie (14. Februar 2003)

@ mikesch
Du hast nur zu recht mit dem &quot;Muttersprachler&quot;. Weil,
bei &acute;Über-setzungen&acute; kommt oft ein geradezu unglaublicher
Mist raus, sowohl sprachlich, wie auch fachspezifisch.
Die Speisekarte für Seehund habe ich nicht &acute;über-setzt&acute;,
sondern in&acute;s Norwegische adaptiert. Und dann von einer plietschen norwegischen Köchin gegenlesen lassen ...
Ich liefere übrigens ab und wann auch mal in&acute;s Deutsche adaptierte Texte an norwegische Touri-Info-Büros. 

@ Seehund
Mach&acute; Dir nich zuviel Arbeit mit å ,  æ  und  ø. 
Schreiweisen wie aa, ae und oe akzeptiert jeder Skandinavier
ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken.


Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Seehund (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo alfnie,

da kennst du mich aber schlecht. Auch wenn die norwegisch sprechenden Gäste dieses so akzeptieren, so will ich es dennoch so perfekt wie möglich gestalten. :b  :q 

Schließlich hast du dir ja auch Mühe bei der Übersetzung gegeben. :m 

Übrigens, die Übersetzung des gastronomischen Angebotes in die Sprachen unserer internationalen Gäste im Yachthafen, kommt in der Mitgliedschaft der Seglervereinigung sehr gut an.

Danke nochmals.

Grüße aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## wodibo (15. Februar 2003)

Hallo Bernd,

einfacher geht es so:

Du mußt die &quot;Alt&quot;-Taste drücken und folgende Ziffernfolge auf dem Num-Block drücken:

134 å (o, schwedisch und norwegisch) 
143 Å 
145 æ (ä, dänisch und norwegisch) 
146 Æ 
155 ø (ö, dänisch und norwegisch) 
157 Ø


----------



## Seehund (16. Februar 2003)

Hallo Wodibo,

dein Tipp ist ja Klasse. So funktioniert es einwandfrei. 

Danke für diesen Hinweis, es macht mir das Schreiben wesentlich einfacher.
 :z 
Viele Grüße aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## chippog (19. Februar 2003)

hallo seehund! bin zwar aus dem familienskiurlaub wieder da, aber leider völlig vergrippt (40,1°C). scheine aber zum glück überm berg zu sein und habe mit dem übersetzen auch schon begonnen. wäre es nicht sinnvoll, um meinen einsatz zu erleichtern, zu beschleunigen und um deine speisekarte etwas übersichtlicher zu gestallten, wenn ich alfnies version gemailt kriegen könnte?  so einige worte in der skandinavischen (fisch)küche sind &quot;interskandinavisch&quot;. meine beiden kumpels, ihres zeichen fanatische angler und nebenbei berufsköche, die alfnie übrigens schon getroffen hat, garantieren dann die schwedische geläufigkeit des ganzen. ich bleibe am ball, je mehr desto mehr das fieber aufgibt. chipp aus göt


----------



## Seehund (19. Februar 2003)

Hallo chippog,

erstmal werde wieder gesund und erhol dich von deiner Grippe oder was es sonst bei dir ist, was dich so danieder wirft. 

Ich bin ja froh dass mir bei der Übersetzung meiner Speisenkarte geholfen wird, aber wenn es gesundheitlich im augenblick nicht machbar ist, dann ist es eben nicht möglich!

Die Übersetzung ins norwegische werde ich dir morgen gerne zusenden. Heute geht es leider nicht mehr.

Viele Grüße aus Cuxhaven 
Bernd


----------



## chippog (20. Februar 2003)

na ja, son bischen übersetzen kann ich auch mit der heizflasche oder mit dem thermometer im gedärm so gerade noch hinkriegen, geht halt nur etwas langsammer... und damit reicht es auch locker mit der epostalischen zuwendung! alles gute an den südwesten! chipp aus nordost


----------



## alfnie (21. Februar 2003)

Moin chippog,

hat&acute;s Dich auch erwischt ? Gute Besserung !

Du, &quot;ein bisschen übersetzen&quot; is nich, das ist eine Wuchtbrumme von Futterkarte ... aber mit zwei schwedischen
Köchen kommst Du da durch. Mach&acute;s nicht zu billig, das versaut die Preise. Ich jedenfalls hole mir irgendwann mal eine gratis Currywurst bei Seehund ab.

Grüsse aus Norwegen, alfnie


----------



## Hummer (21. Februar 2003)

...und ich ne Portion Labskaus!  :m 

Petri

Hummer


----------



## chippog (21. Februar 2003)

nä nä! wir müssen die preise hoch halten. ich dachte aber mehr an ein gepflegtes pils. für einige stunden arbeit muss das schon drin sein. na ja, erst mal fertig werden! chipp


----------



## Seehund (21. Februar 2003)

Hallo Freunde,

ich würde mich ja freuen wenn jemand wirklich den Weg nach Cuxhaven und dann auch noch in unser Restaurant &quot;Die Seglermesse&quot; findet! 
:z 
Hoffentlich sind das nicht nur leere Drohungen und dann kommt am ende doch keiner von Euch.

Am 8. März 03 werde ich jedenfalls Euer Bier anzapfen. Dann liegt es bei Euch, ob Ihr es frisch trinken wollt oder ob Ihr lieber ein etwas abgestandeneres Pils zum späteren Zeitpunkt bevorzugt. #g 

Viele Grüße aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## Robert (21. Februar 2003)

Moin Bernd,

8.März - Mittags schon offen??
Am 8. hat ein Bremer Kumpel nen runden Geburtstag - wenn die Straßen eisfrei sind, könnts schon sein, dass ich vor der Tür steh  :q 

Servus,

Robert


----------



## Seehund (21. Februar 2003)

Hallo Robert,

wir planen am 8. 3. 03 die Eröffnungsparty wenn alles so läuft wie z. Zt. geplant. Gegen 11.00 Uhr öffnen sich dann die Pforten. Schau einfach vorbei. Wir würden uns freuen.

Sollten zu viele Menschen da sein, frag einfach nach mir, oder such wie auch immer, den Weg in die Kombüse. Da werde ich zwar warscheinlich auch nicht sein, aber da sind immer Mitarbeiter die mich finden werden.

Ich würde mich über deinen Besuch freuen.

Grüße aus Cuxhaven

Bernd


----------



## chippog (21. Februar 2003)

na so ein mist! doppelbuchung! am achten märz um elf uhr bin ich zirka zweihundertfünfzig kilometer weiter südsüdwestlich beim siebzigsten meines vaters. leider ist mein reiseschema sehr cuxhavenunfreundlich, sonst würde ich mir mein pils schon abholen. na vielleicht zum sommer. doch erst will es zur gänze verdient sein. viel erfolg bei all den vielen vorarbeiten!!!! chipp


----------



## wodibo (28. Juli 2003)

Eeeeeendlich komme ich dazu mich bei Bernd zu bedanken.

Eine Hammerüberführung (Ford Transit mit 70 PS :e ) von Karlsruhe nach Cuxhaven und zurück brachte mich in Seehunds Restaurant.
Einfach Spitze und für jeden Fisch-, Angel- und Segelfreund ein MUß!!!!!!!!!!

Bernd ist echt der nette Typ und nimmt sich die knappe Zeit für seine Gäste #6
Ich hab mir legger Bratkartoffeln mit noch leggerer Scholle reingezogen - absolut TOP #6 #6 #6 #v #v #v

Hoffentlich muß ich bald wieder mal nach CUX

Nochmals: *DANKE BERND*


----------



## MarkusBoehm2 (28. Juli 2003)

hast dein restaurant schon offen?
In welchen Sprachen hat es denn jetzt geklappt?
Gruß Markus


----------



## chinook (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Speisenkarte übersetzen*

Hallo Seehund,

wenn Bedarf besteht kann ich eine Uebersetzung ins Chinesische anbieten.

Gruss

-chinook


----------



## Killerwels (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Speisenkarte übersetzen*

Wie wäre es noch mit Türkendeutsch? Dann wissen die Kiddis wenigstens auch was da auf der Speisekarte steht.  :m 


Fettes Schnitzel mit krassen Pommes und hammer Ketchup  :z


----------



## ErnyC (22. Juni 2004)

*AW: Speisenkarte übersetzen*

Hallo zusammen, also ich könnts ins französiche übersetzen und ev auch noch ins spanische... also wenn noch Interesse bestünde?!


greez
Markus


----------

